# 2010 John Deere 3032e no crank



## SHOOTER TPP (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm having a problem with a 2010 John Deere 2032e tractor. It will not crank.

I have check the fuses and the relay. Actually swapped the glow plug relay for the start circuit. PTO circuit tested ok and functioning correctly.

The correct lights on the dash come on when the switch is turned on. When the switch is moved to the start position, nothing happens. 
The electric fuel pump is running when in the on position.
Seat switch tested and ok, levers and foot pedals moved to make sure it is in neutral, pto disengaged. 

I am assuming I can run a hot wire from the battery to the engagement solenoid on the starter to test the starter but have not done so. I want to get your take on doing that before I tried it. 

Any words of wisdom or thoughts appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello SHOOTER TPP, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Have you checked your fuses? Check them with an ohmmeter, a visual check isn't always reliable. 

I would try jumpering safety switches one at a time, and check results. Seat switch, trans neutral switch, PTO switch, and whatever other safety switches you may have. 

You can try running a hot wire from the battery to the starter solenoid to check out the starter & solenoid. Make sure the tranny is in neutral.... no mishaps.


----------



## Port Orchard John (10 mo ago)

SHOOTER TPP said:


> I'm having a problem with a 2010 John Deere 2032e tractor. It will not crank.
> 
> I have check the fuses and the relay. Actually swapped the glow plug relay for the start circuit. PTO circuit tested ok and functioning correctly.
> 
> ...


Good Morning SHOOTER TTP,

I too have a 2010 John Deere 3032e tractor with similar no crank issues. When I turn the key I can hear the fuel pump come on, but I don't get the click that tells me it's okay to start the tractor. 

Were you able to resolve your issue and if so what was it?

Many thanks, 

John


----------



## dfraz1958 (3 mo ago)

Port Orchard John said:


> Good Morning SHOOTER TTP, I too have a 2010 John Deere 3032e tractor with similar no crank issues. When I turn the key I can hear the fuel pump come on, but I don't get the click that tells me it's okay to start the tractor. Were you able to resolve your issue and if so what was it? Many thanks, John


 John, I'm having the same problem. Its not consistent. Did you find out what was wrong with your 3032e? Thanks!


----------



## dfraz1958 (3 mo ago)

My email is [email protected]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

dfraz1958 said:


> My email is [email protected]


Welcome to the forum. Have you tried any of the suggestions that HarveyW put forward?


----------



## dfraz1958 (3 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Have you tried any of the suggestions that HarveyW put forward?


I have tried all of that. Thanks


----------



## dfraz1958 (3 mo ago)

dfraz1958 said:


> I have tried all of that. Thanks


I even let John Deere keep it for 3 days. They couldn't track it down. I don't know how hard they tried neither.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Have you cleaned/tightened all four(4) battery cable connections??Have you had battery load tested?

Sounds as if you need to look for a JD dealer that has more knowledgeable/competent service manager & technicians.


----------



## dfraz1958 (3 mo ago)

dfraz1958 said:


> I have tried all of that. Thanks


I even let John Deere keep it for 3 days. They couldn't track it down. I don't know tkmm


Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the TF
> Have you cleaned/tightened all four(4) battery cable connections??Have you had battery load tested?
> 
> Sounds as if you need to look for a JD dealer that has more knowledgeable/competent service manager & technicians.


Yeah I did. I checked every ground I could find too. I don't have much faith in the dealer. I started doing all my own service. That way I know it was actually taken care of.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

I have never seen this tractor so I'm assuming it is like most.

At your starter motor solenoid there will be 2 cables and a wire.

One cable will go into the starter motor and the other will go to the positive post of the battery.

Remove the small wire, use a screwdriver or something similar to bridge between the small terminal on the starter solenoid where the small wire was and the cable coming from the battery.

This should bypass all switches and cutouts, the starter should run, this will test the batteries, cables and the starter motor.

If it will run you need to test for power at the small wire when the key is turned to the start position, you need to use a test light not a multimeter for this test.

If it will not run the issue is with one of those things.

If it will not run add a battery jumper cable from the negative battery post to the body of the starter motor, bridge the small and big terminals again, if it now runs the ground is your issue.

If it will still not run use the other jumper cable and run it from the positive post on the battery directly to the battery post on the starter motor, bridge the small and big terminals again,

If it will run now the positive cable is the issue, if it will not run the battery or the starter motor is the issue, a voltage reading at the battery should tell you which.


----------



## dfraz1958 (3 mo ago)

Rolex said:


> I have never seen this tractor so I'm assuming it is like most.
> 
> At your starter motor solenoid there will be 2 cables and a wire.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll try that and let you know. I appreciate your time.


----------

